# Needing a Sprayer. What do you recommend?



## Gisforga (May 6, 2018)

I have my Monument and Celsius ordered but am doubting my $5 Wal Mart pump sprayers are gonna be cut out for the job. I have about 8k in total square footage. Anyone have a recommendation for a somewhat affordable sprayer? Also, when using the Celsius, am I more looking to spot spray or go over larger areas that are infested?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

If you're broadcast spraying on that 8k I would get at least a 4 Gallon battery powered sprayer. My Chapin 20v makes light work of my lawn and I'm about half your size. I would hate pumping for that.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

We all seem to be getting the 20V Chapin spreader from amazon for $129. There's a thread for it, and you should order the recommended TeeJet nozzles as well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on the Chapin 20V backpack sprayer. It looks like they are still $129.99 on Amazon.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2018)

+2 Chapin 20v once you go Battery Powered you never go back baby!
4 stars on Amazon..


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

+3 on the Chapin 20v. Haven't used it but damn it look good in my garage. 

Seriously, gonna use it this weekend on weeds. Too rainy all week where I am.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Never had the Chapin but if I were in your shoes looking for a cost effective sprayer, I would go that route for sure.

As for spot or broadcast spraying it depends on how infested your weeds are. If you only have a few here and there I would spot spray but if they are all over the lawn, I would just do a broadcast spray to kill the majority of them and then reassess after a few weeks. I wouldn't recommend using Celsius as the first thing you spray with the new sprayer.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

The Chapin 24V is $150 at Menards, if there's one in your area.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

stotea said:


> The Chapin 24V is $150 at Menards, if there's one in your area.


I don't think Menard's are that far South, they are generally a MidWest based store just like Meijer's :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2018)

I wish Menards was down south they have some good prices


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I picked up the 24v Chaplin at menards. Sprayed 16 gallons of mixed RGS the other night......love it.


----------



## Letterson (May 10, 2018)

The Chapin 20v is just awesome.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

My chapin leaks out the top if it has a full tank no matter how tight I tighten the lid. Also had the pump pop off recently with a full tank of chemicals and marker die, lucky I was on my driveway when it happened and not the lawn. Check it over real good and fill it with water and walk around with it before you use it. I wish I would have went with something else's like this https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105e-effortless-backpack-sprayer/


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Cory said:


> My chapin leaks out the top if it has a full tank no matter how tight I tighten the lid. Also had the pump pop off recently with a full tank of chemicals and marker die, lucky I was on my driveway when it happened and not the lawn. Check it over real good and fill it with water and walk around with it before you use it. I wish I would have went with something else's like this https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105e-effortless-backpack-sprayer/


One thing I will say is that if you get a single drop of marking dye on the outside of the container, and you get any kind of water on it, it will be EVERYWHERE. Ask me how I know.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> One thing I will say is that if you get a single drop of marking dye on the outside of the container, and you get any kind of water on it, it will be EVERYWHERE. Ask me how I know.




How do you know?


----------

